# yesería árabe



## alicia4_6

hola!


me está resultando imposible encontrar este termino!
se agradece cualquier sugerencia!


----------



## giberian

yesería

* 1.     * f. Fábrica de yeso.*
2.     * f. Tienda o sitio en que se vende yeso.*
3.     * f. Obra hecha de yeso.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=yesería

en alemán:

yesería [] f Gipsbrennerei


----------



## alicia4_6

noux! m exprese mal, lo que me está resultando imposible de encontrar es la traducción de yesería árabe al alemán


----------



## giberian

fue mi error, alicia, por escribir y no darme cuenta que me encontré en el subforo de alemán, luego que me di cuenta edité mi post, por eso, espero no haber provocado confusiones...

saludos ,
giberian


----------



## alicia4_6

no pasa nada, gracias por la traducción


----------



## Quelle

También puede ser: arabisches Gipskunsthandwerk
Si das un poco más de contexto sería más fácil encontrar una traducción adecuada.


----------



## alicia4_6

se trata de la fachada de la Alhambra de Granada


----------



## giberian

oh, la traducción que propuse se refirió a:



> *1.     * f. Fábrica de yeso.


... estás buscando:



> * 3.     * f. Obra hecha de yeso.


verdad?

Gibskunsthandwerk como propone quelle sería más adecuado en este caso

también, quizá Gipskunst...


----------



## Quelle

O simplemente "Gips" dependiendo de la frase.


----------



## alicia4_6

para una descripción de la fachada de la Alahmbra estaría bien...maurische Strucktur aus Gips?

gracias


----------

